

 what do you like/dislike about my new company website? - thibaut_barrere
http://www.logeek.fr/

======
thibaut_barrere
Hi HN,

I'd love some feedback with fresh eyes on my new company website (single
page).

Any feedback is most welcome.

------
umrashrf
Your website lacks clientèle which is what I would be interested to know if I
am going to buy your services.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Definitely a good point. Thanks!

